# SWiM Connected



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't know how long it has been like this, but I just noticed it last night. On my HR20-700, whenever I press the "dash" button to bring up the receiver number, it says "SWiM Connected". What does that mean?


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

If you don't know what a SWiM is, it is a Single Wire Multiswitch. My understanding is that some people who do not have a SWM are reporting seeing this after the latest software upgrade, and it is some kind of bug. 

SMK


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

It's a bug in the code with the latest software, just ignore it.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

if you have capable unit and are not using SWM it should show enabled, as said above some are showing connected.
it should not affect anything.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This inconsequential problem has been mentioned in the 0368 discussion thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2261758#post2261758


----------

